# Possible to get the Le Champion Ti Heat with standard Rival crank?



## Zuerst (Aug 21, 2010)

Is it possible to get the bike with standard 53/39 crank instead of the compact 50/34 crank?

Not too much hill here so would prefer a standard crank


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

*C'est la vie.*

I'd like to switch the Red crank on the Inferno for a compact Red crank. I guess that's why I have an ebay account.


----------

